# Great Find: 99 cent ballistics program



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

For any of you with Iphones or equivalent I just found an incredible app. It's called Letfly.

You put in your inputs for:

Bullet: velocity, weight, BC
Sights: zero range, sight above bore in inches, clicks per moa
Weather: barometric pressure, humidity, temperature, elevation
Target: range, angle up or down, crosswind component

Hit go, and it'll tell you how many clicks up or down, how many clicks right or left, time of flight, impact velocity, and impact energy.

It's amazing for $.99

It has many standard bullet weights, calibers etc, but you can build your own custom load and name it to be recalled later.

I was watching Top Sniper last night on the military channel, and saw the computers they were using, but they said you can have a program on any PDA, and it made think about my Iphone.

Check it out. Pretty amazing.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is the best one I have seen for the Iphone or Ipod Touch. It's a little more money but it sure is nice.

http://ballistic.zdziarski.com


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bantam,

I saw this one also, and will probably get it. But for 99 cents the other one was a no brainer, and the perfect start for someone who has never used a program before.

THE JAMMER


Bantam1 said:


> This is the best one I have seen for the Iphone or Ipod Touch. It's a little more money but it sure is nice.
> 
> http://ballistic.zdziarski.com


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dang Jammer your getting hi tech on me. Whats next for you regarding shooting solutions...??


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You can get Point Blank for the home PC for free. I realize you were talking about something you can put on the PDA and take with you.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Charlie,
I need all the help I can get. Hope to get my 3# timney for my HBAR in the mail tomorrow. Hope it might tighten some of my groups.

THE JAMMER


CHARLIE said:


> Dang Jammer your getting hi tech on me. Whats next for you regarding shooting solutions...??


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

You can get the civilian version of the Chey Tac ballistic computing module with an anemometer for measuring wind speed. If you have the extra dough around to blow.... LOL


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The Chey Tac is the cadillac, but as I recall it is many hundreds of dollars. The .99 cent program above and a $100 hand held anemometer works just great.

THE JAMMER


seattleman1969 said:


> You can get the civilian version of the Chey Tac ballistic computing module with an anemometer for measuring wind speed. If you have the extra dough around to blow.... LOL


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Anemometer still only tells you the wind at your shooting position. You still need to estimate wind all the way to your target.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Which is true for any shot taken by anyone in any shooting situation anywhere, regradless of what hardware, software, etc. they might have. That's the real un-verifiable variable on every shot, no matter who you are. All we, as shooters, can do is to remove as many of those variables as we possibly can.

THE JAMMER


Bantam1 said:


> The Anemometer still only tells you the wind at your shooting position. You still need to estimate wind all the way to your target.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

And practice...a lot. I'm getting better at reading wind but I'm still learning how to hold over when the wind varies. That has been pretty hard for me so far. I think I might wear out my barrel before I perfect it since I have no official training lol.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm laughing at your "wear out my barrel" statement. Been there done that. I agree about the wind. I will say, however, that having an anemometer and seeing what the reading on that is ,relative to what I am experiencing both feeling and visually around me, has helped me a bunch to estimate wind a lot better than I could before.

I will be at the range and say to myself, "this feels like about 8-10 mph. Then pull out my anemometer and cross check myself. it's getting better.

THE JAMMER


Bantam1 said:


> And practice...a lot. I'm getting better at reading wind but I'm still learning how to hold over when the wind varies. That has been pretty hard for me so far. I think I might wear out my barrel before I perfect it since I have no official training lol.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I use available vegetation to determine wind. I can get close estimates by how much the grass or trees are moving. The amount I miss by is not much. I have been shooting at ground squirrels for practice out here. The closest spot is 591 yards, longest is 700. Missing them by an inch or two when your target it not much bigger is acceptable to me. On a game sized target I think I would be fine.


----------

